# Get Ready for the New Year - Weight Loss Support Thread



## Spudtastic

So I have a confession. I have wanted to lose weight for 21 months now. But the weight just keeps creeping up and up.

I have an overeating problem. Now I am going to attempt to lose all this weight but I'm trying to focus on my mind as much as anything. 

So dd2 turns 2 mid January and my aim is to lose weight initially for then and then continue to.do so through the year.

If you want to lose weight and need support come and join me. Share your thoughts, struggles, food, recipes and successes. 

We can do this.


----------



## topsy

I have loads of weight to loose. I am down for gastric op. But need to loose between 5 and 10 %of my starting weight. I am cal counting. It's 7 weeks till new year-I would like to loose 14 lbs by then I am 317.6 so would be happy being 303 lbs for new year.

I use MTN to cal count xxxx


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi mylove - well done on your weight loss

Hi topsy - that is a good goal and I think achievable. What is MTN?

I just did my first week and lost 4lb. So I'm very stoked.

Do you have a weigh day? Mine is Friday.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hi ladies, would love to join you! 
I'm thinking of starting a journal.. maybe that will keep me more motivated. 

I started my journey late 2014 at 18 stones 2lbs (254 lbs for anyone that doesn't work in stones!)
by 2016 I was down to 14 stones 9lbs (206lbs)
mid-2017 I was down to 13 stones 1lb (183lbs)
BUT I am back to 13 stones 11lb (194lbs) and cannot seem to get a grip on it this time! I cannot face getting any bigger. My new size 16 (UK) jeans still fit but are SO uncomfortable I can't wear them which is horrible!! I can see the muscle I had gained turning back to fat by the day.. my mummy jiggle is returning and making me once again uncomfortable in my own skin. 

Also currently TTC #3 so any weight loss is a total bonus in that department as with DD I started at 12 stones (168lbs) and ended at 16 stone 4 (228lbs) and DS I had already gained an additional 12 lbs putting me up to 17 stones 3 (241lbs) and once he was born I ended up at 18 stone 2 (254lbs) :nope:
When pregnant with DS I had to be consultant led basically because I was "too fat" and things would "probably go wrong" (they didn't, I had a great pregnancy, no problems and a 1.5 hour labour with no intervention or pain relief!)

But if I can prevent that happening again I'd really like to!

Sorry for the long winded reply :haha:


----------



## c1403

Can I join.

I really need to start looking after myself. I eat far too many sweet/sugary treats. 

So new year new start and all that, hoping to get myself into a good routine and keep myself busy. I tend to reach for the treats once the girls are in bed!.


----------



## c1403

Hi All
How is everyone doing? It's so hard getting started I it?
I started weight watchers online last week (prefer it to what I heard compared to slimming world) first week in and I've lost 6lb. I also went to a fitness class (aqua aerobics) both have helped my confidence greatly.
It's been hard though but I allow myself a treat every evening (I love aldi rice cake bars and Go ahead chocolate pretzels)
Once I feel a bit more confident I am going to try another class (clubbersize) and do two a week.
X


----------

